# Bank of America



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.thenpha.com/forum/ubbthreads ... #Post85139

Well glad I'm getting my mortgage away from these people!


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Thats good to know, lets not forget that Wells Fargo/Wachovia have hurt gun onership in the US as well.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-06-2 ... -deal.html


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

BofA got the butts in a ringer in Utah the last couple of years here. Forclosing mortgages in the state without an office for people to go to and fight the forcloser. Against state law if I recall correctly. They are not well liked here in the state. :evil:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> BofA got the butts in a ringer in Utah the last couple of years here. Forclosing mortgages in the state without an office for people to go to and fight the forcloser. Against state law if I recall correctly. They are not well liked here in the state. :evil:


They are no less than a modern miracle how such a business can remain in business with the most incompetent employees and worst customer service among all industries. However, they do have offices here, they own Merrill Lynch and Countrywide, not that it would do you any good. The trouble they got in was mostly foreclosing on notes that had been transferred without full transfer recording happening...


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Chase has similar anti-gun practices as well.


----------



## UtahJax (Feb 18, 2012)

I can't stand B of A, was glad when I moved to Utah and all they had here was one lonely ATM.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like they are getting more attention

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...-says-bank-american-doesnt-want-his-business/


----------

